# Anyone have a komondor dog?



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 10, 2013)

I wanted to get input from anyone that has or has had a komondor livestock guardian dog.  Are you happy with them?  How would you rate them as far as training, family, attitude?


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 11, 2013)

Haven't been around the Kommondor for about 25 years now...LOL But back in the day they were VERY guardy and NOT family or even master friendly. Often times the dogs would have to be locked up if the sheep needed hoof trimming or shearing etc. The attitude of the dog was "this is my charge". The few who used them as LGD generally respected this about the dog.

I know there is always improvement of breeds and it has been a long time, maybe the breeding programs are different and they are not the way they use to be. Personally I am not fond of their temperament. I do think the size of your farm and the daily activities play a part in determining a good LGD suited for your needs.

The Kuvasz  is a great LGD as well as the Anatolian, and Great Pyrenees. 
The Maremma is also a great guardian but IMO lacks size. 
The "easiest" IMO is the Anatolian Shepherd.
...and I have 3 pyrs and 1 toli.... I originally wanted the Kuvasz, but couldn't find working dogs under $1000 - 2nd choice Anatolian, 3rd choice GP.... Love 'em all tho!

Seeing Kommomdors in person, working is the best way to really judge for yourself. Locally, here in NC there were several that a farm was trying to rehome... the ad was interesting.... left me with the impression maybe they haven't changed too much. LOL

If you get to a working farm and decide to get them I hope you will bring the info about them to the forum. Always helpful!


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for the input.  I have been unable to find any Komondors locally so I was looking at buying out of state and having it shipped.  Here in California it's hit and miss when it comes to finding dogs of any kind with working lines actually being used for whatever they are bred to do... I have met a few Great Pyranees out here, and wasn't impressed, most didn't really seem interested in guarding, and one I know has actually eaten 2 baby goats of it's owner when she wasn't home and attacked a pig.  So I figured I might get input from more people who have guardian dogs that they actually use for protecting livestock, not pets or improperly trained ones, so any imput I get is helpful.  I'll check out the Anatolian Shepard, too. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 13, 2013)

I was wondering if you have any experience with LGD's  and also what kind of livestock you have?


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 13, 2013)

None with LGD's, but have owned Great Danes, Rottweiler, Pit Bull and Bull Terrier, also Dachshunds, Labradors/Goldrens, lived with Boxers, Chows, Aussie Shepards, german shepard, and Aussie Cattle dogs.  I have sheep.  I need a LGD for the sheep because we have Coyote, mountain lions, bobcat, stray dogs, and thieving people around here.  The fence I am putting up will be a woven wire of some sort with 2 electric strands on top, and electric along the bottom outside, not inside the perimiter.


----------



## cindyg (Apr 15, 2013)

Years ago now, my brother in law had a Komondor, she was a lovely dog.  They didn't have a farm or any other animals, just the dog and two young children.  The kids learned to walk hanging onto Yvette's sides, and as I recall she was just fine with visitors to the home.  She did bark when you came to the door but as long as you were welcomed in she did nothing but lie in a huge white heap on the floor.  They had a sign made up which still hangs on their door, Beware of Large White Dog, so I guess if you were stupid enough to go in without permission she would have been a bit daunting.


----------



## Mugen (Apr 18, 2013)

I have two Komondors. I recommend you stay away from them. Too much maintenance. Temperaments are okay. I also have two COs (CMDs).


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 18, 2013)

Mugen said:
			
		

> I have two Komondors. I recommend you stay away from them. Too much maintenance. Temperaments are okay. I also have two COs (CMDs).


What do you mean by maintenance?  The coats, or what?


----------



## Mugen (Apr 19, 2013)

Coat, ears, and paws require a lot of pruning and cleaning.


----------

